# Are G-Shock watches overpriced or they are worth it?



## SudoHalt

Hello, first of all I would like to apologize about asking such a weird question, but it has been stuck in my head for a few days.

I have lately been thinking about buying a G-shock since I am careless about my watches, I have broken the glass of two watches before. But few days ago, my friend came to the school with an 11-year-old Casio (it looks similar to a A158W-1) which originally belonged to his father - and surprisingly is still running on its original battery. It looks to have taken a good amount of damage when looking at how the silver color of the case was 'peeled off', but it is still functioning like new.
I also own a Casio Databank Module No. 2515 which was more like a shock resistant watch. But at the end it entered the washing machine and got damaged.  I disassembled it a few weeks ago and I cannot find any moving parts inside. When I looked at the specifications sheets of both the A158W-1 and the cheapest G-shock, I asked myself, why is the G-shock having a price difference of 55$ compared to an A158W-1? I am sure that there is something I am missing.


----------



## stratg5

All casios are reliable. G-shocks go the extra mile by adding water resistance and shock absorbing material. So a regular casio is reliable, but if you swim with it it might not be good (unless it has decent water resistance). The main thing though is the shock resistance, they have extra materials and heavily built cases that protect the module from being dropped and banged around whereas a normal casio just has a plastic case.


----------



## Brandonu97600

with g shocks you can do almost anything. swim with it, use it for work, use I for style, use it in the gym, for sports, anything really. also military people use g shocks a lot because it can take a beating and still look and work like new.


----------



## Curunwe

They are worth it, specially the mid-range models. I've using G-Shocks for years and exposed them to really tough conditions (saltwater, cold, sand, falls, etc.) and they really can take a beating.


----------



## stockae92

G-Shock offers more shock protection to the module inside the case, also offers more protection to the crystal (mineral glass usually, sapphire in some recent MRG).

"Worth it or not" is a question that you need to ask yourself. 

G-Shocks are not unbreakable (what is ... really?), but they are more resistant to breaking. haha


----------



## RJM

Your arm will break before the watch does. Seriously.


----------



## SudoHalt

Thank you all for the answers. I think I will stay on the safe side and buy a G-Shock. But is it true that their strap is weak?



RJM said:


> Your arm will break before the watch does. Seriously.


Lol this is the reason for asking this question. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoon

The straps aren't weak, they just tend to be uncomfortable, but your preferences may vary. I've replaced most of my G's straps with NATO bands and am so much happier for it.


----------



## cal..45

G-Shock's are overpriced, no doubt about it. They used to have a good value years back but nowadays not so much anymore. It also depends where you live, for instance a DW-5600E you can get cheap for around 40 dollar in the US, if you live in Europe, you pay double, sometimes tripple that price which is plain ridiculous for the most basic of all G's. 


cheers


----------



## Pelican

cal..45 said:


> G-Shock's are overpriced, no doubt about it. They used to have a good value years back but nowadays not so much anymore. It also depends where you live, for instance a DW-5600E you can get cheap for around 40 dollar in the US, if you live in Europe, you pay double, sometimes tripple that price which is plain ridiculous for the most basic of all G's.
> 
> cheers


On that basis, I'm not not sure that G-Shocks are overpriced, but the EU certainly is... ;-)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## cal..45

Pelican said:


> On that basis, I'm not not sure that G-Shocks are overpriced, but the EU certainly is... ;-)


Absolutely, it sucks so much I don't even want to start to talk about it.....:rodekaart o|

cheers


----------



## Sedi

MSRP (retail price) might be too high but who pays retail prices anyway? Even the newest models can often be bought online for 20% off. Older models for maybe half the retail price. In that case prices are ok.
Btw: it's not the EU's fault when Casio decides they want to charge the same price in € that the watch costs in $. So Gs are about 1/3 more expensive in Europe than in the US. Funny enough they are often even more expensive in Japan.
I enjoy my cheapo Casios as much as the Gs. After wearing my Rangeman almost nonstop since november I'm currently enjoying my DB-E30 which costs about 1/10 of the Rangeman or even less (I think I paid about 20€ BNIB).

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## duke4c

Sedi said:


> MSRP (retail price) might be too high but who pays retail prices anyway? Even the newest models can often be bought online for 20% off. Older models for maybe half the retail price. In that case prices are ok.
> Btw: it's not the EU's fault when Casio decides they want to charge the same price in € that the watch costs in $. So Gs are about 1/3 more expensive in Europe than in the US. Funny enough they are often even more expensive in Japan.
> I enjoy my cheapo Casios as much as the Gs. After wearing my Rangeman almost nonstop since november I'm currently enjoying my DB-E30 which costs about 1/10 of the Rangeman or even less (I think I paid about 20€ BNIB).
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Depending on where you live your milage will vary. Add shipping + customs and that 20% off could end up beeing more than MSRP.

But honestly, it's not so much that G-Shocks are over priced but they're just not needed.
After all 99% of us are just not in army, police or whatever... I'd say that for 99% of the people G-Shocks are totally needless overkill.
(Plus all that protection does add quite a bit in bulk...)


----------



## SudoHalt

Sedi said:


> I enjoy my cheapo Casios as much as the Gs. After wearing my Rangeman almost nonstop since november I'm currently enjoying my DB-E30 which costs about 1/10 of the Rangeman or even less (I think I paid about 20€ BNIB).





duke4c said:


> But honestly, it's not so much that G-Shocks are over priced but they're just not needed.
> After all 99% of us are just not in army, police or whatever... I'd say that for 99% of the people G-Shocks are totally needless overkill.
> (Plus all that protection does add quite a bit in bulk...)


This is what I exactly wanted to know! But a G-Shock may still be in my consideration as I want it to stay with me for 10 years or more.

Sent using the send button


----------



## Sedi

The original intention of Kikuo Ibe was not to build a watch for soldiers or policemen but a watch that wouldn't break when falling to the floor. And "need" is a concept that's not really useful in a watch forum IMO :-d.
Nobody "needs" 1000m waterproof divewatches for example, yet people buy them. Compared to that, having a watch that won't break when you drop it seems quite sensible to me :-d.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## SudoHalt

Sedi said:


> Compared to that, having a watch that won't break when you drop it seems quite sensible to me :-d.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


And 20$ Casio's meet that requirement, isn't it?

Sent using the send button


----------



## Sedi

They do too of course :-d. Most of them have acrylic crystals however which scratch easily. Or plastic buckles on the strap. Well, everybody feel free to buy what he likes. I like G-Shocks as well as the cheapo Casios. And I like what one member here has as his signature: "When was it ever a question of need?"

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## supawabb

SudoHalt said:


> Thank you all for the answers. I think I will stay on the safe side and buy a G-Shock. But is it true that their strap is weak?
> 
> Lol this is the reason for asking this question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


I personally do not think their straps are either weak or uncomfortable. There have been times where I put on adapters and a zulu strap for a different look, but it is solely for a different look and nothing to do with comfort. As for being weak, I had a DW6900 with original band and bezel for 9 years and did everything possible with that watch on, the strap finally started to show a minor crack thus I changed it. My GW6900 had the original band and bezel for a little over 4 years, the reason I swapped them off is because with age, matte rubber will become glossy and I do not care for glossy rubber. Aside from that, there was nothing wrong with them for wear and tear.


----------



## Chrisek

Have to concur with Sedi on a couple points. The G was designed to survive everyday life. I've watched co-workers leave work when they accidentally cracked the glass on their valuable watches, and Complain about their maintenance bills. 

G-Shocks are not the only tough watches made, and many watches are quite a sight to behold. For me, G's are just a non - worry watch. If I ever crack the crystal, I will have much more important things to worry about! 

They aren't perfect, nothing is. Does it's strengths suit you? Do its weaknesses remove it from your list? Is it within your budget? All personal questions. 

sent with aloha


----------



## duke4c

Chrisek said:


> Have to concur with Sedi on a couple points. The G was designed to survive everyday life. I've watched co-workers leave work when they accidentally cracked the glass on their valuable watches, and Complain about their maintenance bills.
> 
> G-Shocks are not the only tough watches made, and many watches are quite a sight to behold. For me, G's are just a non - worry watch. If I ever crack the crystal, I will have much more important things to worry about!
> 
> They aren't perfect, nothing is. Does it's strengths suit you? Do its weaknesses remove it from your list? Is it within your budget? All personal questions.
> 
> sent with aloha


Well said.

Do I need a G-Shock? God, no!

Do I have G-Shocks? More than I dare to admit even on forum full of people with exact same sickenss as mine... 

Do I wear G-Shock? Yep. In matter of fact they're my fav watches... I even wear G-Shocks with suite and a tie during formal occasions...

So, knowing that it's not needed and bulky, and some models are grosly overpriced (I paid 650 for my atomic frog, 450 for carbon strap version of RangeMan), why in a world do I wear G-Shocks?

That's quite simple my young padavan: I like it.:-!

Nuff said...


----------



## Sedi

@duke4c
nicely put - agree 100% :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Tsarli

No doubt about it G-Shocks are tough. And you don't need to be a _black-ops-tactical-super-soldier_ to appreciate the need for a shock resistant watch in everyday use.

However G-Shocks have one serious disadvantage specially if you live in the tropics: *Resin Rot*. It was mentioned earlier that the rubber tends to become "shiny". Well in the tropics that could mean only one thing, the resin was one step away from falling apart and disintegrating. Since moving to a temperate climate none of my G-Shocks have suffered from Resin Rot. But back then, well this:



And if you do get a G-Shock. get a "standard" model, i. e., 5600 or 6900 series. In the event of Resin Rot, it's easy to source a replacement bezel. I had to give up on my special/limited edition models that have succumbed to Resin Rot. There were no replacement parts to be had. :-|


----------



## Jaykwish

I have had a G-2300 for close to ten years, and it has been through work as a mechanic, Iraq war, and now construction. I think i paid $80
For it and in my opinion it has long made up for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair

Worth it! I like ProTrek even more than G-Shock.


----------



## aadhtbb

Nice put ! My 5600E strape broke when I was in Miami exactly as you said and a lot of people here said "thats strange". I also noticed that rubber band used on nonG cheaper models are less comfortable, though harder to rot.



Tsarli said:


> No doubt about it G-Shocks are tough. And you don't need to be a _black-ops-tactical-super-soldier_ to appreciate the need for a shock resistant watch in everyday use.
> 
> However G-Shocks have one serious disadvantage specially if you live in the tropics: *Resin Rot*. It was mentioned earlier that the rubber tends to become "shiny". Well in the tropics that could mean only one thing, the resin was one step away from falling apart and disintegrating. Since moving to a temperate climate none of my G-Shocks have suffered from Resin Rot. But back then, well this:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do get a G-Shock. get a "standard" model, i. e., 5600 or 6900 series. In the event of Resin Rot, it's easy to source a replacement bezel. I had to give up on my special/limited edition models that have succumbed to Resin Rot. There were no replacement parts to be had. :-|


----------



## MRoy888

Am sure everyone has told you how awesome G-Shocks are! They actually are one of the most dependable watches out there that are packed with a whole bunch of features. If you're someone who loves the outdoors, there is no better watch.


----------



## time4achange

In the U.S. G Shocks are definitely not overpriced. IMO they are worth every dollar I spend on them. Loaded with features, accurate, durable, and dependable. They are like trusted allies that go through life with me every day. They are like family because when I need them they are always there. To date, not one has failed me. To some, they may not be things of beauty, but, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think with a G Shock you get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## itsajobar

Gshocks are great values. luminox watches are overpriced! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d

in greece they are way overpriced....example:G-9200GY-1ER priced at 247 euros....


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> MSRP (retail price) might be too high but who pays retail prices anyway? Even the newest models can often be bought online for 20% off. Older models for maybe half the retail price. In that case prices are ok.
> Btw: it's not the EU's fault when Casio decides they want to charge the same price in € that the watch costs in $. So Gs are about 1/3 more expensive in Europe than in the US. Funny enough they are often even more expensive in Japan.
> I enjoy my cheapo Casios as much as the Gs. After wearing my Rangeman almost nonstop since november I'm currently enjoying my DB-E30 which costs about 1/10 of the Rangeman or even less (I think I paid about 20€ BNIB).
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


what is your opinion about latest g shock models like gw 9400 rangeman?are they better protected against resin rot compared to older gshock models? i bought dw 6500, dw 6700 and dw 6100 15 years back.they fell victim to resin rot and I could not find replacement bezel for them....it was annoying to see them work ok but with no covering i could not wear them .

after that I bought mostly protreks etc that tend not to have this issue (oldest I have is above ten years old now)...but rangeman appealed to me so much I bought both the positive and negative display models ...so whats your opinion.will the body of rageman stay intact after ten years of use in hot humid cimate for example? are the newer g shocks better made than older models?and resist rot better?or not?


----------



## Sedi

hiker said:


> so whats your opinion.will the body of rageman stay intact after ten years of use in hot humid cimate for example? are the newer g shocks better made than older models?and resist rot better?or not?


Well, I honestly don't know but I think resin rot is still an issue. I'm certain that Casio tries to improve the PUR used for their bezels and straps but I don't think there is a way to make them completely resistant to resin rot. To me it's also an issue and a standard plastic cased Casio or Protrek will last longer than a G-Shock - that's a fact. Let's just hope they'll keep making replacement parts for the GW-9400 for a long time as I also happen to like that watch quite a bit - however I'm thinking about getting a PRG-270 - they're dirt cheap and the digits are bigger than on the Rangeman.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## hiker

hmmm. so I guess if it lasts a decade without rot it will be a fair deal.as for replacement parts,i don't know in which part of world I will be in a decade ,so I dont rely on their availability.
and as for prg 270.it is not a bad deal ,specially for the price.strap is comfortable and watch is extremely light.I have prw 3000 already therwise I had bought 270.
I hope they make a non atomic version of prw 6000 (prg 600 perhaps).because i can live wihout tough movement and atomic time specially with almost 75 percent price difference (like in case of prw 5000 and prg 500)..... prw 6000 with smart access will be an interesting model.i heard that its "y" version,s strap is made of a _*carbon*_ resin compound


----------



## duke4c

I'm impressed every time I read the thread like this...

You people are amazing. Especally on a collector forum.

My personal record is keeping the same watch on the wrist for 6 month straight.

And you people worry about rasin riot that MIGHT occur 10 years for now?

Seriously I wish I had that patience and will to try not to check new and amazing models that will come in next month or two let alone to wait 10 years...


----------



## hiker

ofcourse no one is going to wear same watch for ten years straight...when one says that he will like that this watch would last a decade by this mostly he means his mental satisfaction ,that the watch I am wearing is tough enough that it will last against the elements for so long...and brain is our strongest organ.if it were not for our "g shocked" brains would anyone of us keep buying one watch after the other.lol. my friends think I am crazy for collecting 15 to 20 watches!


----------



## duke4c

hiker said:


> ofcourse no one is going to wear same watch for ten years straight...when one says that he will like that this watch would last a decade by this mostly he means his mental satisfaction ,that the watch I am wearing is tough enough that it will last against the elements for so long...and brain is our strongest organ.if it were not for our "g shocked" brains would anyone of us keep buying one watch after the other.lol. my friends think I am crazy for collecting 15 to 20 watches!


This is so true. It's incredible how the smallest , stupidest thing can bug us to a point where we'll either flip a watch or get a new one just to get rid of a thing that bugs us.

Take solar for example.

Yes I know that 2 years battery on G-Shock means EL once per day and alarm lasting 20 seconds per day. For most people including myself this translates into 10 year battery life with ease. So incredibly one can actually wonder if the rasing will riot BEFORE you'll actually have to change the battery.

And yet it bugs me that it's not solar and that "o the horrors" once during that 10 year period I'll have to walk down to nearest watchmaker and spend 10 bucks and 2-3 min wait for battery change. But how about WR loss? Battery change will damage so precious 20bar WR! "O the horrors" - will my g-shock be able to survive all 2 meters worth of a dive in a local pool or a beach?

So I only get solars.

Or "aromic time". O for pete sake... even a automatic watch with accuracy of +/- 15 sec PER DAY has far better accuracy that I'll ever realistically need in my life.
And yet it bugs me... so I go with atomic models only.
;-)


----------



## hiker

yes ofcourse.lol.the "force" that makes us buy one watch after the other makes us bit "crazy" too.but good crazy not bad crazy!
listen to the opening words of movie "legends of the fall" to realize what I mean.what a movie it was!


----------



## cadguy

I've had mechanical, quartz divers and gshocks, suunto ABCs and proteks, and I think for what gshocks do, they cost way less than a standard mechanical watch with no alarms and timers. They are far more durable too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholas.d

I've had many kind of watches ...
I've never seen difference in durability between non gshocks and gshocks 
And yes they are overpriced


----------



## Icosahedron

duke4c said:


> And yet it bugs me that it's not solar and that "o the horrors" once during that 10 year period I'll have to walk down to nearest watchmaker and spend 10 bucks and 2-3 min wait for battery change. But how about WR loss? Battery change will damage so precious 20bar WR! "O the horrors" - will my g-shock be able to survive all 2 meters worth of a dive in a local pool or a beach?
> 
> So I only get solars.


I have the opposite bug; worry about keeping a solar watch exposed to sunlight---completely stupid, I know---bothers me so much that I prefer watches with standard batteries. Totally irrational, but if we were completely rational, everyone on WUS would be wearing a $20 Casio digital. A sudden outbreak of rationality must be one of a watch maker's greatest nightmares.

EDIT: I should have said ``almost everyone on WUS.."; there are of course good reasons why someone might want a watch with a particular expensive feature such as a compass.


----------



## ctt1760

nicholas.d said:


> I've had many kind of watches ...
> I've never seen difference in durability between non gshocks and gshocks
> And yes they are overpriced


I used to go through Timex and Casio digital watches every 1 or 2 years, and it's
always the same failures: band breaks (aftermarket band breaks even faster),
plastic face gets smashed/cracked, water leaks into the case.

Until I got a g-shock 10 years ago. It's been my single watch for 8.5 yrs until I
retired it last year. Only its band keeper broke off (maybe around 7 yr mark).


----------



## Joakim Agren

nicholas.d said:


> I've had many kind of watches ...
> I've never seen difference in durability between non gshocks and gshocks
> And yes they are overpriced


Yeah right...

Every cheap digital I wore in high school daily, broke down on me within 2 years time. G-Shock's have superior build quality and resin quality.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Are g-shocks overpriced? Yeah I'd say many are, especially the higher-end models. "Are they worth it," as others have said - is a question only you can answer. Obviously, most of us on this forum answer that question with a resounding YES!!!

Many people have made very good points in their posts on this thread. Yes, the majority of us don't "need" the durability or toughness of g-shocks. Just as 99% of people don't "need" a 300 or 400hp engine in their car…yet many have one and seek out cars with that kind of power. Same thing with motorcycles. A modern 400cc bike will carry all but the largest guy as fast as he will ever need to go, and will generally out accelerate most any car on the road. Yet, many bikers seek out the 1000cc bikes and larger. Do they "need" that power?? Just as with Gs, it's not a question of need.

The ironic thing for me personally is, when I was younger and very active, I didn't know about Gs and wore Timexes most of the time. They were durable and survived many an outdoor/physical encounter…. mountain biking, hunting, dirt biking, baseball, football, karate, etc. etc. It wasn't until I was older that I discovered Gs, and wore one for a number of years until I got bitten by the "G" bug HARD. By the time that happened, due to a couple of health conditions I developed, I didn't have nearly as active a lifestyle as I used to. So NOW, I have all the Gs anybody could want for ANY rough activities or specific outdoor pursuits, even diving -- and yet now, the roughest activity mine experience is mowing the lawn! ;-) Wish I had known about and had the Gs that I have now when I was a young adult, instead of a middle-aged guy! (but, I could not have afforded them when I was that young, for one thing)

But back to that question of "need" for a second… I am sad to say that one time, I accidentally dropped one of my watches onto a concrete floor, from about belt height… and it was NOT a g-shock! o| Instead, it was a rather expensive Citizen eco-drive limited edition model. I guess I got rather lucky. Did not break the crystal, did not even do any 'visible' damage to the watch. (though it did hit the floor with a sickening THUD!) What it did was break the chronograph function. But it tells time perfectly well. (it even still does atomic syncing!) So I will live without the chronograph function as long as the rest of it works. But why, oh WHY couldn't that have been a G that I dropped??!!! Sometimes, we don't have to be police officers or in the military to need durability. b-) …Just klutzes, that's all!


----------



## nicholas.d

ctt1760 said:


> I used to go through Timex and Casio digital watches every 1 or 2 years, and it's
> always the same failures: band breaks (aftermarket band breaks even faster),
> plastic face gets smashed/cracked, water leaks into the case.
> 
> Until I got a g-shock 10 years ago. It's been my single watch for 8.5 yrs until I
> retired it last year. Only its band keeper broke off (maybe around 7 yr mark).


Well I own a Casio db 56 w ...
I wore it from '92 until 2002-2003 
I served many time in special forces 
In a special parachute team...
With this Casio on my wrist with no problem.......
Please go to my posts and see pics to verify it...
After that I bought a g shock which lasted a full 6 yearsor so ......with 1/5 or less the use and abuse from the db 56 ...
The g shock disassembled itself like everything was rotten ....
I don't know you tell me ...maybe because it was made in China ???


----------



## nicholas.d

And don't get me wrong 
I AM A CASIO FANATIC.....
But I'm also realistic ..


----------



## Cobia

Are they over priced? yes i believe some of the higher end and mid range models are over priced, they would cost very little to make for materials and the guts of the watches would not be expensive.
Take the frog for example, its a nice watch, but fairly low in functions imo, it has a small amount of stainless in it, at RRP they are imo very over priced for what they are, id say $300 would be a fair price to pay for them, i own way better dive watches with better functions, depth gauge, full SS construction for a cheaper price than a $500-$1000 frog, but people want them, i want a few frogs, they are cool watches, so i think they can sell them for a high price.
Collectors are a different story all together, yes the collector market watches are worth what they sell for because ultimitely the collectors set the demand and price
But its very subjective, G's have some great functions, i think the Rangemans are coming down to a very fair price now.

In the world of watches most brands have over priced high end models, so its certainly not just G-shock doing it.


----------



## Sedi

nicholas.d said:


> The g shock disassembled itself like everything was rotten ....


Yep, the dreaded resin rot will get them all eventually. So IMO - short-term durability of G-Shocks is pretty good but in the end a simple plastic Casio without any soft resin on it will probably last longer. I only wear my W-S220 when it gets rough. My G-Shocks were too expensive to get abused :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## 325xia

Question- If you have a really special G Shock, say a new Rangeman, and it rots in ten or so years. Can it be rebuilt? Does Casio keep manufacturing the Resin for discontinued watches... so that they are not ten or so year old Resin parts?


----------



## Sedi

325xia said:


> Question- If you have a really special G Shock, say a new Rangeman, and it rots in ten or so years. Can it be rebuilt? Does Casio keep manufacturing the Resin for discontinued watches... so that they are not ten or so year old Resin parts?


For some models they have produced spares for 20+ years - like the DW-5600C. For others there never were any spare parts available at all. But it looks like the Rangeman will be here to stay for a while so I guess you might be lucky. It all depends on how well a model sells I guess and on how limited it is in the 1st place.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## ctt1760

nicholas.d said:


> Well I own a Casio db 56 w ...
> I wore it from '92 until 2002-2003
> I served many time in special forces
> In a special parachute team...
> With this Casio on my wrist with no problem.......
> Please go to my posts and see pics to verify it...
> After that I bought a g shock which lasted a full 6 yearsor so ......with 1/5 or less the use and abuse from the db 56 ...
> The g shock disassembled itself like everything was rotten ....
> I don't know you tell me ...maybe because it was made in China ???


No need to verify, I have no reason to doubt you.
Perhaps the overly plastic-covered G-shocks can't
last as long as the more metallic ones?

My G-shock (G-7100) was my only watch for those
8.5yrs so it's seen a lot of wrist time.


----------

